# Offshore out of Freeport



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Have space for 2 people for an affshore trip out of freeport, PM with your info to call you with the details.....

santiago


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

The trip is on saturday

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.559720,-95.624761


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

still have opening?


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Full crew.... Thanks everyone, tight lines


----------

